

How Did Inmarsat Deduce Possible Flight Paths for MH370? - b_emery
https://www.siam.org/news/news.php?id=2151

======
mutagen
This recent article casts some doubt on the Inmarsat analysis.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/why-
th...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/why-the-official-
explanation-of-mh370s-demise-doesnt-hold-up/361826/)

I've skimmed both article but haven't had a chance to focus on either and form
any kind of opinions on the analysis. More data would certainly be nice to
have, finding the aircraft would be even better.

The presentation linked in the siam.org article dives into the math involved.

[http://www.utdallas.edu/~zweck/MH370_UNM.pdf](http://www.utdallas.edu/~zweck/MH370_UNM.pdf)

~~~
Steko
> More data would certainly be nice to have

From an interesting research standpoint yes but from a circus standpoint for
the investigation probably not.

People like Duncan Steel who aren't actually on investigations like these
would love for everything to be open sourced but never consider the negative
consequences like suddenly companies and countries are much less forthcoming
with information they don't want in the public domain and all the wackjobs
that come out of the woodwork with nonsense distractions {How's that Boston
Marathon bombing investigation going reddit?}.

They also overrate their own abilities, if the NTSB and AAIB need help with
the physics I'm sure they would ask for it directly from their pick of world
class experts -- people every bit as good as any of those who are lobbying for
the investigation to be crowdsourced.

------
deelowe
Been looking for something like this for weeks. Thanks!

~~~
b_emery
Me too, you're welcome. I still want to see map showing probability contours.
It would be good to know just how uncertain the final location of this thing
really is.

------
robszumski
I can't believe all of these articles haven't posted this: Where do THEY think
the plane is?

